# GAME 5 THREAD: LA Lakers vs. SA Spurs (Nov. 6th, 6:30pm)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center> Los Angeles Lakers (4-0)
VS.
San Antonio Spurs (3-2)

 (Western Conference Finals Rematch) 

11-6-03
TV: TNT
6:30 pm PST 









Shaq Daddy wants to put a hurting to the Spurs.









Tim Duncan will not play in this highly anticapated rematch! 

*Main Matchups:*

 vs. 
*Season:* 17.3 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 8.5 APG | 4 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 4.3 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 15.0 PPG, 9.8 RPG, 4.8 APG | 9.0 PPG, 7.2 RPG, 0.8 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 20.0 PPG, 12.3 RPG, 2.8 APG | 8.6 PPG, 7.6 RPG, 0.8 APG

 vs. 
*Season:* 22.3 PPG, 5.7 RPG, 4.7 APG | 11.8 PPG, 5.4 RPG, 4.8 APG

*X-Factor:*
Devean George

*Season:* 12.8 PPG, 8.3 RPG, 3.0 APG
</center>


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Defending champs? Those matchups are soooooo lobsided!

Who the hell is that PG? Looks like the one from Syracuse when Etan Thomas was there?


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

I think his name is Jason Hart and hell only be there until parker gets back i think


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Defending champs? Those matchups are soooooo lobsided!


Thats what happens when the MVP and best player in the league and the 2nd best player on the team are out. 

This game wont be as good as I had hoped because of all the injuries.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah this Spurs team only barely beat the Heat tonight. It would be better if Duncan and Parker were playing.. They arent.. Oh well!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The truth is the Spurs aren't as good as these Lakers. It comes down to one thing basically. The Spurs no longer have David Robinson there to tag team Shaq. Shaq won't admit it but David bothered Shaq with his flopping and got respect from the refs so they always made Shaq play tenatively. Plus David ran the floor hard which made Shaq work. 

The Spurs don't have david so it doesn't matter who they've added they've subtracted the player best suited to guard Shaq. 

Rasho is scared of Shaq and Shaq bullies Rasho. Duncan will have to play Shaq more which will wear him out. 

Lakers only competition this year will come from the Kings. 

This game the Lakers should win easily without Duncan. 

Also Manu starting hurts their depth guarding kobe with Stephen jackson gone they lack the next guy capable of guarding Kobe some. Kobe will kill Mercer.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The truth is the Spurs aren't as good as these Lakers. It comes down to one thing basically. The Spurs no longer have David Robinson there to tag team Shaq.


Gotta disagree, but I guess Lakers will have to prove it. I think Drob was terribly overrated in his last season, he had constant injuries and couldnt play a lot of minutes. Losing Stephen Jackson isnt much of a loss either considering what they've gained on the wing spot this offseason. It wasnt Jackson that bothered Kobe, it was Bowen. With the development of Parker and Ginobli, and still having the MVP I think they are still the top team. They will be different than last year, but still on top nonetheless.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Gotta disagree, but I guess Lakers will have to prove it. I think Drob was terribly overrated in his last season, he had constant injuries and couldnt play a lot of minutes. Losing Stephen Jackson isnt much of a loss either considering what they've gained on the wing spot this offseason. It wasnt Jackson that bothered Kobe, it was Bowen. With the development of Parker and Ginobli, and still having the MVP I think they are still the top team. They will be different than last year, but still on top nonetheless.



You have to be kidding Drob overrated thats a joke. He played Shaq well the past 2 post season's better than any other big man out West. Shaq barely averaged like 22 a game against the Spurs that has mainly to do with Drob tag teaming with Duncan to guard Shaq. Shaq killed Rasho last season and will do the same this season . Forcing Duncan to guard Shaq more than usual. 

As for Stephen Jackson again you're wrong. The Lakers were beaten last season by the Spurs because of the athleticicsm advantage the Spurs had over the lakers. Lsoing Jackson hurts because when Bowen got tired or foul trouble they would switch Jackson on Kobe or Manu. They were both capable of making Kobe work on the defensive end with their dribble. 

This season with Manu starting they lose the athleticism and the depth at two guard, as well as their overall athleticism on the wing. Hedo nor Mercer are as good an athlete as Jackson was nor can either use the dribble as good either. Thats key in that match-up. Kobe won't tire guarding players who can't beat him off the dribble as much. 

Of course Bowen bothers Kobe but he can't really contain him, now with manu starting he won't play that many minutes against Kobe which will hurt their defense. 

The Lakers are faster and more versatile than the Spurs are. 

The lakers are the better team and it'll all play out as the season goes on. 

Not to mention the key loss of Claxton to the Warriors. With parker prone to ruts this hurts the Spurs not having a quality back-up at the point. Anthony Carter is a mess. Claxton had a quickness advantage over Fisher, AC won't and Parker will have trouble defensively guarding GP. 

Hedo, Mercer,Carter, and rasho isn't nearly as good or as athletic as Claxton,Jackson, andn DRob. And last year thats what gave the Lakers big problems. But it won't this season.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Maaan, these aren't the Spurs, it's just some JV team. We'll have to wait awhile to see the real Lakers/Spurs matchup.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The real advantage the Lakers have over the Spurs this year is Payton. Gone are the days when Bowen can pick up Kobe full court and frustrate the primary ball handler. Kobe forced way too often against the Spurs last year.

Now Payton can push the rock when Bowen is on Kobe and against either Jason Hart or Tony Parker he should thrive a la Marbury.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The real advantage the Lakers have over the Spurs this year is Payton. Gone are the days when Bowen can pick up Kobe full court and frustrate the primary ball handler. Kobe forced way too often against the Spurs last year.
> 
> Now Payton can push the rock when Bowen is on Kobe and against either Jason Hart or Tony Parker he should thrive a la Marbury.


Either GP's faster than I remember or the Lakers players are really slow. It looks like most times he's the fastest player on the court. Sometimes he's back by himself which is something the Lakers have to get used to. 

I agree GP makes a big difference. But for other reasons also. The Lakers seem to like to play Kobe on the other teams pg. Kobe on Parker will cut down on alot of the penentration he got last season and will contest his jumper because of Kobe's length.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Who will be the MVP of the game


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Spurs will try to play a very defensive game, they will try to hold the Lakers scoring. 



> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> Who will be the MVP of the game


Probably Shaq.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

gotta hand it to the spurs. Lakers are playing great, but they're hanging in there without their two best players.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

spoke too soon. way too many turnovers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Payton and Kobe don't play any defense. I honestly don't know why. They are like Bullfighters out there. 

And the Laker bench outside of Fisher still stinks. Rusell is the only other one who works hard and can do anything out there.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sweet Mother of PEARL!

How predictable was this?! Just like in the last game, the Lakers are allowing a crappy team to stay in the game, and now even lead at half time! 

I have to say that I have lost ALL confidence in Phil Jackson's in-game coaching. He may be able to work his Zen crap well off the court. But on the court...he can't coach for ****.

Why the hell is he taking Kobe out when he's on fire, there is only 2 minutes left in the half, he's not in foul trouble, and he's not even tired?!

If Kobe had stayed in...we could be up by 10 right now.


Of course, it isn't all PJ's fault...the Lakers defense blows major behind, and they aren't playing with nay intensity at all.

The Lakers better kick big tail in the second half.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Payton and Kobe don't play any defense. I honestly don't know why. They are like Bullfighters out there.
> 
> And the Laker bench outside of Fisher still stinks. Rusell is the only other one who works hard and can do anything out there.


That's because Fox and Medvedenko are still out. Besides them...Fisher really is the only one worth mentioning on the bench.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Defending champs? Those matchups are soooooo lobsided!


Almost as lopsided as the Spurs' bench vs. the Lakers huh?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

so many turnovers for the lakers first half. if we cut that down, we win


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kobe recovers well from his little stumble... nice backroll. I think he was doing the Dikembe wag.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ginobili's killing George and I knew I was right that Bowen can't guard Kobe without having Duncan to protect the paint. He really can't.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe, the three and the foul Spurs lead 80-79.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My statement about the Laker bench still stands. It is terrible.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Tied at 101...looks like this one is going to OT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Malone misses at the buzzer.. Overtime Tied at 101


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

I think San Antonio is just playin with too much heart and the Lakers came in expecting to win by 20


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow...still tied. This is a great game...:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ginobili Misses Open Three at OT Buzzer.. Double OT 109-109.. Geesh


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq to Kobe.. And 1

Shaq oop to Kobe.. 114-110 Lakers.. 3:42 left..

Offensive Foul on Malik Rose


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Foul on Fisher.. 114-110 Lakers.. 2:45 left in game (Unless it goes Triple OT!)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Payton layup, and 1..

Foul on Horry.. 116-112 Lakers

117-112


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horry fouled by Malone.. Malone 2nd Laker fouled out..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shaq fouled by Rasho.. Rasho fouls out.. 2nd Spur out! Turkoglu in!

Misses first 117-114

FT Violation Lakers.. 117-114.. 1:14 left


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Horry 3.. 117-117... Wow

24.3 Lakers Ball.. New Shot Clock


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe misses.. Shaq offensive board.. Shaq fouled.. 16.9 left.. 

Makes first ft.. 118-117

Makes second ft.. 119-117


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ginobli misses for the tie as Willis cant get the ball.. Shaq tip out to Fisher.. Russell foul away from ball with 5.2 left.. 

Russell misses ft.. 119-117

Payton fouled with 4.0 left.. (3/5 @ line tonight)

1st one missed.. 119-117

2nd good.. 120-117 Lakers..

Timeout Spurs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Willis airball 3.. Lakers win as Kobe grabs the rebound.. 120-117 Lakers.. Great game..

Stats:

Kobe: 37 pts, 16-29, 4 Reb, 2 assists
Shaq: 35 pts, 12-23, 20 Reb, 6 assists
Payton: 16 pts, 6-9, 7 Reb, 6 assists 
Malone: 15 pts, 6-17, 19 Reb, 5 assists


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

why was this game so close? was it fatigue by the lakers, taking the spurs lightly, or just a great game played by the spurs?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Good win for Lakers, a little too close for comfort though without Parker and Duncan going to double OT. They were a blown Kobe travel call away from losing, but anyways, Lakers win. 

but I still cant believe some Laker fans think the Spurs arent even a top 4-5 team in the league. They are clearly the best, or right there with the Lakers as the best team in the league despite their struggles at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> why was this game so close? was it fatigue by the lakers, taking the spurs lightly, or just a great game played by the spurs?


Ginobili just put the Spurs on his back and played a great game.

The Lakers also didn't play very well, but once again...they just found a way to win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow what a horrible defensive display by the Lakers. 

The Lakers may have won easier had Duncan played, them playing with the smaller quicker line-up gave the Lakers fits. 

Malone and Shaq's inability to swictch out on the shooters is gonna be an issue all year long. They always float back inside leaving the shooters open. The Lakers foul way to often when containment is broken. The Pick and roll defense hasn't improved one bit with the additions of GP and Malone because Malone has the same problems switching Shaq has. 

Had Duncan played the Lakers would have known where the attack was coming from and could have locked in but instead all 5 players had the green light for the Spurs. Which the Lakers aren't prepared for. 

Malone was killing the Lakers, his jumper looked horrible all night. 

What a game by Ginobilli. That guy is cat quick. 

This is why Kobe and Shaq are a deadly duo for all we've added the game is still about them. 

The Spurs verstility and bench gave the Lakers fits. 

Phil Jackson has got to play the bench. He has to play Pargo, Rush, Grant, Walton and Fisher more often. 

Playing that starting 5 that many minutes is very troublesome. 

GP and Malone were worn out for long strecthes of this game. Malone was so tired that Russell looked better defensively. 

Russell just can't shoot at all. 

Shaq is gonna have a field day with Rasho come playoff time. He can't guard Shaq at all. Shaq never had these sorts of big games against DRob the last couple of years. 

Lakers should be concerned that they gave up so many points to this team. 

But the Spurs were hype for this game and in this league any given night anyone can win. 

The Spurs with Duncan lost to the Nuggets so that should tell you something about anyone's ability to win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Ginobili just put the Spurs on his back and played a great game.


Manu had a great night out there. I was kinda suprised and glad he didnt shoot that three at the end and Willis did.. I'll take the win but whew, that was close!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Good win for Lakers, a little too close for comfort though without Parker and Duncan going to double OT. They were a blown Kobe travel call away from losing, but anyways, Lakers win.
> 
> but I still cant believe some Laker fans think the Spurs arent even a top 4-5 team in the league. They are clearly the best, or right there with the Lakers as the best team in the league despite their struggles at the beginning of the season.



The Spurs are clearly a top 3 team in the league. 

I just think the Lakers are the best team. Tonights game has no bearing on that opinion. 

The Spurs are gonna be there all season the West is very tough. I don't think the Kings nor Spurs have distinguished themselves yet this season because they don't have all their players available.

The lakers aren't really playing well either but are doing enough to win basically on talent alone. GP and Malone play best when in transition but look lost or stand around in the triangle. 

Defensively the Lakers don't have their chemistry down yet. Quite frankly the Laker could be worse defensively so far than they were last season.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks we should have cut Russell? He missed many crucial open shots and a TECHNICAL free throw. These things happen, but we brought him in for his "veteran leadership" didn't we? Can't wait untill Fox gets back.

GP and Kobe aren't going to be so lucky all the time. They need to D up in the FIRST quarter. Ginobilli had an unbelievable game, but our defense looked really rusty.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Am I the only one that thinks we should have cut Russell? He missed many crucial open shots and a TECHNICAL free throw. These things happen, but we brought him in for his "veteran leadership" didn't we? Can't wait untill Fox gets back.
> 
> GP and Kobe aren't going to be so lucky all the time. They need to D up in the FIRST quarter. Ginobilli had an unbelievable game, but our defense looked really rusty.


Bryon Russell is terrible. A certain front-runner for "Worst Player in the League" for the second year running.

I agree that he should have been cut.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> The Spurs are clearly a top 3 team in the league.
> 
> I just think the Lakers are the best team. Tonights game has no bearing on that opinion.
> ...


I tend to agree with Charles Barkley on most things for some reason. I've found myself saying "DAMN STRAIGHT" to like 15 things hes said since he joined TNT. Tonight and last week hes said its going to come down the Lakers and Spurs. 

But umm, if Parkers come as far as Ginobli has in development, then the Lakers are in trouble IMO. Its obvious that Rasho cant guard Shaq, but I think hes coming a long way and the Spurs coaching staff has really brought him up to a certain extent defensively. I expect that to progress as the season continues. Rose is a monster, plays with heart and plays like hes 6'11 and is athletic with a jumper. Ginobli is really emerging and giving opposing teams trouble, Bowen is still rock solid on defense. It looks like Horry is back to his normal game and will contribute nicely. Turkoglu and Mercer give them real good shooters off the bench. Add that to the fact they have the best, most stable talented all around player in basketball...and they can be dangerous, especially with the confidence every roleplayer on their team seems to posess. If Parker has developed any and becomes an elite PG, the Lakers are in for a hell of a fight. I think it will be a series that'll come down to the last few plays and whoever comes out on top on those plays, wins. 

I'd still put my money on the Spurs. But its Spurs and Lakers, I dont see the Mavs contending. The Kings will NEED Webber to play huge to contend with the top two.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Am I the only one that thinks we should have cut Russell? He missed many crucial open shots and a TECHNICAL free throw. These things happen, but we brought him in for his "veteran leadership" didn't we? Can't wait untill Fox gets back.


You'll get no argument from me on this issue. I totally agree.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What the hell is Russell's problem? Don't tell me he's not a good shoter because he can drain those shots in his sleep he's that open. I mean it's one thing for a 22 year old second year player like Rush to be nervous, but a 32 year old who has been a starter on a contender his whole career? At least he's active on D and crashes the boards.

I never thought I would say this, but I'm looking forward to Fox returning. :upset:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with Charles Barkley on most things for some reason. I've found myself saying "DAMN STRAIGHT" to like 15 things hes said since he joined TNT. Tonight and last week hes said its going to come down the Lakers and Spurs.
> ...



Again lets not get carried away with Manu he averages 11 pts a game. He's hasn't exploded on the scene he had 1 good game. Thats what makes Kobe so great he plays great every night. last night the hype of the game and the adrenaline of the crowd got him going. If they were playing in LA he probably wouldn' have had such a great game. 

Please save me the parker hype wasn't he the same player sitting on the bench while Claxton was helping them to the title last season. Wasn't he the one almost replaced by Jkidd. He's another solid player but he's no star either. 

Horry made 1 play and Hedo and Mercer were erratic at best. 

Bowen is solid on Defense and Kobe still dropped 37 on him and he's not healthy yet. 

last night highlighted what I think is gonna be the spurs downfall and that is their lack of weakside shot blocking. Drob kept other players from coming to the basket easily weakside, Rasho poses no such problem. Kobe and the guards got all the baskets they wanted in the paint, last season that wasn't happening. 

Duncan will spend alot more time guarding Shaq this season which isn't good for him. He will struggle guarding Shaq for long stretches. His offense will lag. Last season he didn't have to guard Shaq for long stretches which kept his offense fresh. If because of Rasho inability or foul trouble has to come out too often and Rose has to play too often Duncan will be worn out pushing Shaq and won't have the offense to carry his team. 

The Spurs shouldn't take many postives from this game they gave up 120pts. Last season they were the best defensive team in the league because of S Jackson and Drob locking into guys this season they struggle. 

Now the Lakers defense isn't there right now but its a matter of the Lakers getting healthy and getting their chemistry down they have solid man defenders in GP, Malone, Russell, and Fox when he gets back. 

But I wouldn't exactly call Rasho, Hedo, Horry nor Mercer good defenders. 

Lakers are the team to beat I think the Spurs have to worry alot more about the Kings than anything cause I'm not so sure the Kings aren't better than they are also with Miller there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Thats what makes Kobe so great he plays great every night



There you go again Jazzy 1. Are you *edited*?

How can you say that last night was the beginning of the Spurs downfall? What are you talking about? Yes the Lakers won, yes the Lakers are 5-0, and yes the Spurs are 3-3, but does any of that really matter? You say the Spurs gave up 120 points, but didn't they play an extra 10 minutes of the game? Aren't the Spurs missing one of the best low post defenders in the league? And why is it alright for the Lakers to give up 117 points without the Spurs best offensive players? Absurd comments Jazzy. 


There isn't one thing in your whole long post that made sense to me. Who compared Manu to Kobe Bryant? Of course Kobe Bryant is a much better player. Did we all need for you to state that?

The stupidest thing you have said though is that the Spurs are struggling on defense. Why don't we check some stats. The Spurs are allowing only 86.2 points per game, while allowing a FG% of 37 to their opponents. You call that struggling? You said one good game for Manu means nothing, but one "bad" game defensively for the Spurs means something? Isn't it ironic?

The Spurs have nothing negative to look at in this game except the fact that they lost. One game without Parker or Duncan doesn't mean the Spurs will win the championship all of the sudden, but it did show that the Spurs at least have guys that will play their guts out. The odds were stacked up against them, but they still fought like it was their last game. And that's all you can ask for as a fan is that the players play their hearts out. That was done, they lost, but there is no reason why this is their "downfall" Our role players almost beat a team with four hall of famers, but yet it is negative for the Spurs.  

Your whole premise doesn't make sense *edited*.

no need for name calling and personal insults. BBB is the place for mature bball discussion, thanks.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

First, much props to the Spurs, especially Manu. They played a great game and tried to run the Lakers into the ground. it almost worked.

Kobe and Shaq are getting back to form, another great night for both, especially on that Shaq to Kobe alley oop. Shaq's 35, 30 and 6; Kobe's 37, 5 and 2 gives them the co-POG.

Malone admitted that he missed some crucial shots in that first overtime. I like a guy who stands up to take the criticism. Even though his scoring wasn't the greatest, he was there for 19 boards.

I gotta admit I smiled when Big shot Rob hit that 3. If only he hit that same shot last year when he was still wearing the purple and gold...

And for the bad news, the lakers are turning the ball over way too much and the free throw shooting is horrendous again. They shot 62% as a team to Spurs 82% with the fouls being called very even at 33-32. A few more foul shots made and the Lakers wouldn't have had to go to 2 OT's.

On to New Orleans.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I don't know why you guys are bashing our last resort bench players like Russell when the blame for last night's poor game (and in some ways the two bad games before that) is directly related to the big 6 and PJ. The following is why I think the depleted Spurs embarrassed the Lakers last night (even if they pulled out the win). 

- Payton and Fisher, two veterans, one a future HOF'er, let 2 Euroleague bound players like Heal and Hart score 19 pts on them. I can somewhat understand that they were wide open because Manu was hot, but man, Hart looked better than Fisher and Pargo.

- Both Payton and Fish should have each had 20 points on the Spurs PG scrubs. I understand the Lakers were trying to exploit the lack of the Spurs size and ran most of the offense through Shaq, but Fish missed a ton of open shots and GP should have told PJ (and PJ should have recognized it) to run some plays for him too, especially some post up plays. 

- Poor shooting night for Malone (that’s two in a row now) 

- GP and Malone need to realize that everyone gets up to play the Lakers. Teams that are terrible play better than ever when the Lakers come to town. Shaq and Kobe know this very well. And obviously they are still learning the Laker’s offensive and defensive systems. 

- Shaq and Kobe are still trying to get into condition. These two guys don’t need to be in great condition to put points on the board, but they do to be effective defensively. That’s why Kobe was worked by Manu last night. Kobe still has a long way to go in this department, people (fans and media) just think he’s got his legs back because he’s putting points on the board, but there’s clearly more to it than that.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

wow i thought the lakers would beat them easily but ginobli is on fire


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> - Payton and Fisher, two veterans, one a future HOF'er, let 2 Euroleague bound players like Heal and Hart score 19 pts on them. I can somewhat understand that they were wide open because Manu was hot, but man, Hart looked better than Fisher and Pargo.


Your clearly don't understand. If they didn't help on Manu, he would have dropped 50. They had no choice but to take their chances on Heart and heal. Give them credit for hiting their shots.



> - Both Payton and Fish should have each had 20 points on the Spurs PG scrubs. I understand the Lakers were trying to exploit the lack of the Spurs size and ran most of the offense through Shaq, but Fish missed a ton of open shots and GP should have told PJ (and PJ should have recognized it) to run some plays for him too, especially some post up plays.


Actually hart wasn't even guarding GP, so posting him up would have made no sense against Manu, or Bowen. Derek missed quite a few treys but he hit them when he had to.





> - GP and Malone need to realize that everyone gets up to play the Lakers. Teams that are terrible play better than ever when the Lakers come to town. Shaq and Kobe know this very well. And obviously they are still learning the Laker’s offensive and defensive systems.


Agreed..Kinda



> - Shaq and Kobe are still trying to get into condition. These two guys don’t need to be in great condition to put points on the board, but they do to be effective defensively. That’s why Kobe was worked by Manu last night. Kobe still has a long way to go in this department, people (fans and media) just think he’s got his legs back because he’s putting points on the board, but there’s clearly more to it than that.


Kobe played Manu as hard as he could in the 4th and in Overtime. Actually, he had the edge many times late in the game because Manu was so tired, and Kobe wasn't. Manu was just simply unstopable for most of the game. And as for shaq, what else do you want him to do? He had 4 blocks, 11 Def. rebounds, and only three fouls. You can't expect him to challange Horry's threes, he can't do that when he is in the best of shape.

Nobody is blaming russell for our bad game. But when the "stars" are playing fairly well, the role players need to step it up. Russell just didn't, that's all.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> There you go again Jazzy 1. Are you *edited*?
> 
> How can you say that last night was the beginning of the Spurs downfall? What are you talking about? Yes the Lakers won, yes the Lakers are 5-0, and yes the Spurs are 3-3, but does any of that really matter? You say the Spurs gave up 120 points, but didn't they play an extra 10 minutes of the game? Aren't the Spurs missing one of the best low post defenders in the league? And why is it alright for the Lakers to give up 117 points without the Spurs best offensive players? Absurd comments Jazzy.
> ...


This is pretty much my response minus any personal attacks because thats not how I get down  

But the Lakers scoring 120 in double OT against the Spurs WITHOUT their best shotblocker and interior defender and all 1st team defense every year player isnt exactly something to brag about. 

Lakers are much more worried than the Spurs right now. Like the person I quoted said, the only thing negative the Spurs are taking away from the game is a loss in the record books. The confidence the Lakers had before of being the best team is now in question in their minds. The Spurs also have no fear whatsoever of the Lakers, their roleplayers took the fully healthy LA team, to double OT and could have won if it werent for a blatant no call. 

Anyways, Jazzy I think you forget that Parker is only 21. Hes not a 30 year old whos already peaked, hes a youngster whos development from year to year will be big. 

and Manu had whatever he wanted last night on Kobe, on George, on whoever was guarding him. I'm not saying he'll do it every night, but he seems to like to do it against the Lakers. Thats all that matters. 

Lakers are worried, and Spurs are still the team to beat without a doubt.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

The Spurs played a more faster game without Tim and Tony. I really doubt that they score in the 110's with Duncan and tony playing cause thats not their style of play. I really doubt that Manu would of tooken 21 shots if Duncan or Parker played. If this game was played at Staples, we would of beaten them by 20, but Manu and the rest of the Spurs fed off their crowd, and the Fact that the Lakers never won at the SBC center, and i think the Spurs wanted to keep it that way . (at the time)






> Lakers are worried




About what?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Spurs appear to be nicely stocked.*

11 points per game? Well, Ginobili was a rookie last year. They have the best player in the game in Duncan, a very good point guard in Parker, and a solid SG in Ginobili. He made Kobe look pretty foolish on some of those plays. Then they have a very deep collection of role players: Nesterovic, Rose, Bowen, Mercer, Horry, Turkoglu, Anthony Carter (who was also out).

The fact this game was even close speaks volumes. If the Lakers keep having to play "the Fab Four" this many minutes all year, and I don't see how they won't since their bench sucks, the Spurs will have a chance to repeat as world champions.


----------

